# overheating?



## narendra4u (Mar 25, 2011)

i just build a pc with this config 

amd  phenom x2 555 BE
gskill 4 gb ram 
gigabyte 880GM-UD2H 
GPU-sapphire 5670 512mb
FSP saga 500 watts
circle polar cabinet with 2 top & 1 back exhaust fans and 1 front fan 

my normal temp 

system - 39-42c
CPU -49-52
GPU- 42-45c

when playing game like nfs SHIFT,modern warfare 2,Assassin's Creed
temp going to

system -45-47
CPU- 60-63c
GPU- 48-52c

so please tell me is that dangerous for system 
if yes then tell me solution?

i want to unlock my proc into 4 core. when i unlock cpu temp increase with 5c in normal mode and full load dont know


----------



## CA50 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its totally safe, playing games requires more processing power so more heat is generated, as a result temps increases 

Unlock your cores, and run stress test. use prime95 for that


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Unlock your cores, and run stress test. use prime95 for that


how to do all this buddy? i installed HOT CPU tester but dnt knw wht is basically do..
same case for prime95


----------



## CA50 (Mar 25, 2011)

After unlocking the core, get prime95 here  and run it to see if the unlocked cores are stable or not


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 26, 2011)

guys post ur temp normal & full load) here i wana compare with ur temp


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

Post ur temps, so that v can comment on that..


----------

